# Newbie



## steeleez (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi All

Thinking of buying my first TT, preferably a mk1 3.2, so no doubt I will be asking annoying newbie questions.

Gary


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  ask away in the mk1 section for best results


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

